# Loosing Your Balls



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

How many people ever lost your golf balls, from a slice you hit? Golf balls that end up the water. Trying to find them in the tall grass. Well I golfed with this guy that lost 9 golf balls in a single day? What is your record on loosing your golf balls?


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Jeez I can easy beat that, playing on some of the links course in yorkshire you have to lose balls, especially in winter with 20-30mph winds.

I think my record is about 13 or 14 lost balls on bridlington links


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I once lost so many that I quit swinging like wild ape and just more or less putted it thoughout the course. This turned out to be a good thing since we were playing best ball. I imagine we lost many balls that day and me counting for half of them.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Loosing Balls*

What is the record for the most lost balls? Is there even one? Losing 13 to 14 is high count? I thought nine was the highest. I guess that's been beat.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I have no idea what the record is, but I pity the sucker that spent all the money on the balls that he later lost. Some lucky caddy probably made like a villian when he found them


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golfer 0 Caddy 1*

Man if I was a little kid I would be out there right no collecting as many balls as I can. Resale them to other golfers, that would pay for the pop and candy that kids love. It seems the caddies always wins in the end.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

_It seems the caddy always wins_

Oh yeah. They have the easy job, they get the tips, they get the balls that were lost....all in all it's not a bad job for most people, and it beats flipping burgers


----------

